# Endometriosis and Tampon use your thoughts?



## alison29

Where else could I post this question but here. Anyway I have mild endo so I think that is why it takes me so damn long to conceive or it's that God/universe just wants it that way :) Some alternative med practitioners advise against use of Tampons especially if you have endo because, "the tampon acts like a cork in your uterus" Which can cause the menstrual back flow which leads to endometrial cells where they are not supposed to be. I am off tampons for now it's gross but I can see the point they have made could be true. I don't want to take all these herbs for nothing! ANyone else have thoughts on the matter?


----------



## lexus15

Hi Alison29 

Sorry I can't help answer your question but was hoping you would be able to answer mine..I think I may have mild endo, what were your symptoms & how did you get diagnosed?:hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

I don't have endo but do have an issue with tiny clots when AF hits. I don't use tampons for that matter or else it does act as a cork and when I do remove the tampon, all that comes out at the same time. (hope that isn't too graphic)

So listen to the advice and be tampon free for now. I know it feels funny but it does benefit you


----------



## alison29

lexus15 said:


> Hi Alison29
> 
> Sorry I can't help answer your question but was hoping you would be able to answer mine..I think I may have mild endo, what were your symptoms & how did you get diagnosed?:hugs:

I had laparoscopy 5 years ago. She found a couple (gross) chocolate cysts on my ovaries that she lazered off. When i went in to RE they asked me if I had cramps and I said yes that coupled with my age at the time 29 was enough to warrant it. We scheduled the surgery and they checked my tubes at the same time. I got pregnant with a massive number of maturing follicles (we went straight to the injections) but only after one cancelled cycle and two failures (with small number of maturing follicles 2-3). 
I think it really helps to have the stuff removed. After my twins were born. I had a couple of cycles with NO cramps it was so weird. I figure that was before it grew back. good luck!


----------



## Jennifer01

Hello,
I have also recently read about this, and I suspect I have endo. This month I am going to stop using tampons (which is gross to me but whatever) and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## alison29

It is gross and little kids have no boundaries...One of mine barged in the bathroom last week upon seeing seeing said grossness, "mommy i never want to see that again". Well don't barge in on people when they are in the bathroom. He had a point though.


----------



## alison29

Jennifer01 said:


> Hello,
> I have also recently read about this, and I suspect I have endo. This month I am going to stop using tampons (which is gross to me but whatever) and see if it makes any difference.

I think it makes a difference for me in the cramping but have only done for one month so far.


----------



## Spoomie

Have you thought of using Mooncup? It is supposed to be more natural and allow the flow to, well, flow, as opposed to blocking up as with a tampon. It is also reputed to ease cramps as a result. While I don't suffer from cramps, I have noticed that bleeding seems to last for a shorter period of time, because (as above) the flow is not impeded. I chose to switch from tampons to Mooncup as a more natural alternative for my body and also as a favour to the environment (!) It took me a while to master insertion and removal but once in place, you really don't feel it and it can remain in situ for up to 8 hours, which is great on light days.

Check it out here: https://www.mooncup.co.uk/


----------



## PositiveUs

I have read so much about tampon use and its possible detrimental side effects that I now have stopped using them completely. They are just bad.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## Seity

I was also going to mention using a menstrual cup. I haven't had to use a tampon in over 15 years.


----------



## alison29

What a gorgeous boy..Thanks for the tip I will look into those cups seems like it's much better then the alternative.


----------



## Jennifer01

Hey Alison,
This month was my first in the big no tampon experiment-yup it was gross but I feel like maybe I had less clotting?
I was also wondering if you had an ultrasound before your lap? I've only had an ultrasound (waiting on a match appointment) which I was told was fine...but I was also told endo prob won't show up on ultrasound. What was your experience with this? I'm getting antsy for some answers but you have to wait forever for an appointment here!


----------



## alison29

Sorry took so long to reply. No they didn't find anything with ultrasound I didn't know for sure anything until the lap. The first appointment at the re They scheduled the surgery for the next week because I was super tired of waiting too. They lazered off chocolate cysts from my ovaries....The dr won't tell you this but a lot of women with endo get help by cutting out wheat dairy sugar caffenine. I have not done the caffeine yet and still do wine. I have read that once cutting out all the bad things in diet etc they have no pain for their cycles. I am trying my best and have added natural progesterone cream to counter act the estrogen dominance and PMs. Estrogen fuels the growths..I also take enteric coated fish oil 2-3 times a day. It's the inflammatory reponse from Endo that we want to stop so take your fish oil! I just started with that 2 months ago.

Thansk for sharing...


----------



## Jennifer01

alison29 said:


> Sorry took so long to reply. No they didn't find anything with ultrasound I didn't know for sure anything until the lap. The first appointment at the re They scheduled the surgery for the next week because I was super tired of waiting too. They lazered off chocolate cysts from my ovaries....The dr won't tell you this but a lot of women with endo get help by cutting out wheat dairy sugar caffenine. I have not done the caffeine yet and still do wine. I have read that once cutting out all the bad things in diet etc they have no pain for their cycles. I am trying my best and have added natural progesterone cream to counter act the estrogen dominance and PMs. Estrogen fuels the growths..I also take enteric coated fish oil 2-3 times a day. It's the inflammatory reponse from Endo that we want to stop so take your fish oil! I just started with that 2 months ago.
> 
> Thansk for sharing...

Thanks Alison I sent you a PM!


----------



## Gingersnaps

I have an autoimmune cluster involving Celiac disease, endo and hypothyroidism. Not sure which if any came first. I have had heavy clotty periods since I began menstruating. 
The only time I was not heavy during menstruation was on the pill. 
Since going gluten free I have seen an improvement in clots and length of my periods.
I think the inflammatory response of Celiac possibly leads to endo in some women - hence why cutting out gluten helps. 
My periods are still too heavy to avoid tampons at night but would love to move on to natural reusable pads with no chemicals.


----------



## alison29

Hey ginger..That is interesting aobu the autoimmune cluster. Did your doctor test for you or did you contact a lab your self. There is an online lab that you can send poo too and they can test for all that stuff plus others. I think you are exactly right about the inflammatory response. So do you ever cheat on the gluten free? See i am going 90% gluten free basically only when i am stuck at my house and there is nothing else to eat in emergencies and such. How long have you been gluten free. Do you take thyroid meds?


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi,
I take thyroid meds, since for about 2 years but believe the condition is older. 
I had a suspicion about the Celiac, after reading an article about a connection between Celiac and hypothyroidism - it sounded like me. I went gluten free but made mistakes and errors and was not as through as I should have been because it was only a guess. With Celiac even a miniscule amount can mess you up, as it is an autoimmune reaction - dosen't matter if it is crumb or a whole pizza....:wacko: 
Then last Jan I had a cyst burst the doctor thought at first it was appendicitis, so he operated and found the cyst as well as severe endo and the Celiac. He said there was a lot of inflammation. 
Now that it is a not a hunch but definite I am more careful but accidents happen. I often get migraines when I have gluten, as well as IBS like symptoms and bloating.
I was pretty much gluten free for a year but still had intestinal signs. It depends on how severe it is how fast it clears. If you have not had it long a few months may lead to recovery. 6 months to 1 year is average I think. Doctors recommend not going gluten free till testing as it may not show up if you stop gluten. There is a blood test but it is not definitive. I think an internal is the only way to tell for sure.
I learned about the clusters from research - different autoimmune diseases tend to cluster together. If you have one and it is untreated you are likely to get another...:cry:


----------

